# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Πρόβλημα με Cockatiel;

## alexakostoni

με την αυκαιρια θα ήθελα αν καποιος γνωριζει και μπορει να με βοηθήσει για μια αλλαγή που παρατηρησα στης κουτσουλιες!! 
πρως ενημερωση για καποιες μερες τους ειχα  μεσα εκτος απο το μιγμα σπορων στην μια ταιστρα, στην αλλη ειχα αυγοτροφη (μιγμα εμποριου ) και δεν ξερω αν ευθύνεται αυτό !! αυγοτροφη τους εβαλα γιατι μια μερα τους ειχα βαλει αυγο και το ειχα κατασπαραξει οποτε θεωρησα πως εχουν έλλειψη και ισως ειναι καλο να τους προσθεσω λιγο αυγοτροφη !!
οριστε και μια φοτο απο κουτσουλιες !! ειναι σαν μπαλακια ( στραγαλια ) και εχουν και το χρωμα απο αυτο σαν στραγαλια!

----------


## xrisam

Φαίνονται σφιχτες οι κουτσουλίτσες. Δεν έχει υγρά πρασινα κίτρινα για να ανησυχεις. Μπορεί να είναι απο την αλλάγη στην διατροφή τους...προτίμησε το αυγουλάκι απο την ετοιμη αυγοτροφή. 

Εχεις προσέξει ποιό πουλάκι απο τα δύο τις έχει κάνει? Παρατήρησες κάτι άλλο πχ φούσκωμα, νωχεληκότητα κτλ.

Εγω θα σου έλεγα να προσέξεις την σκουρια στο κλουβί καθώς υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος της τοξίκωσης.

----------


## jk21

Yπαρχουν και κανονικες κουτσουλιες 

Πρεπει να δεις αν τις κανει το ενα μονο ή και τα δυο  . Δεν ειναι διαρροια αλλα ειτε ευθυνονται στην τροφη , αν τρωει μονο απ αυτη ή ισως υπαρχει θεμα με τη χωνευση του αμυλου (αν και πιστευω οτι ειναι θεμα αυγοτροφης )


* off topic  :  το αυγο με μια αυγοτροφη του εμποριου εχει σχεση ... μονο κατα 10 % σχεδον

----------


## Soulaki

Και εγω θα σε συμβούλευα, να τους βάζεις αυγούλακι, και αν θες αυγοτροφούλα, μπορεις να βρεις πολλές συνταγές και εύκολες στο φόρουμ μας.......να μην τρώνε αμφιβόλου ποιότητας τροφή.

----------


## Stefpars

Τι λαχανικα τους βαζεις και τι περιεχει η αυγοτροφη απο συστατικα;

----------


## alexakostoni

καταρχης σας ευχαριστω πολυ για της συμβουλες σας!!
Αρα δεν ειναι κατι το τοσο ανησυχητικό οποτε ανακουφιστηκα !! 
λοιπον υπάρχουν ναι και κανονικές κουτσουλιες που ειναι του αρσενικου! εχω παρατηρήσει οτι αυτες οι κουτσουλιες ειναι της θυλάκιας!! δεν υπάρχει καμιά άλλη διαφορα ουτε στην συμπεριφορά τους ουτε φουσκομενα ειναι !! 
ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ που εχω παρατηρήσει τωρα ειναι οτι η θυληκια εχει κολλημένες κουτσουλιες πισω στον ποπο της!! 
κατα τα αλλα ουτε ειναι νωχελικά ουτε τίποτα μου φαινονται  με φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά!!

----------


## alexakostoni

> Τι λαχανικα τους βαζεις και τι περιεχει η αυγοτροφη απο συστατικα;


πριν 4-5 μερες τους ειχα βαλει καροτακι αλλα ουτε που το αγγιξαν

----------


## Stefpars

> πριν 4-5 μερες τους ειχα βαλει καροτακι αλλα ουτε που το αγγιξαν


Η αυγοτροφη δες τι περιεχει. Ειναι μιγμα αυγοτροφης; Κρεμωδης αυγοτροφη, σκονη; Εχει κομματια... Δες τη συσκευασια..  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Βγαλε απο τη διατροφη και των δυο πουλιων για λιγο εστω την αυγοτροφη , να δεις αν αλλαξει κατι

----------


## alexakostoni

> Η αυγοτροφη δες τι περιεχει. Ειναι μιγμα αυγοτροφης; Κρεμωδης αυγοτροφη, σκονη; Εχει κομματια... Δες τη συσκευασια..


η αυγοτροφη ειναι σκονη αλλα οχι τελειως σκονη.. περιεχει αυγο και κάποιο ειδος μπισκότου !

----------


## alexakostoni

> Βγαλε απο τη διατροφη και των δυο πουλιων για λιγο εστω την αυγοτροφη , να δεις αν αλλαξει κατι


το εχω κανει ηδη κυριε δημητρη οποτε τωρα θα καθαρίσω την πατο και θα περιμένω για να δω τις καινούριες

----------


## jk21

αυριο θα δεις σιγα σιγα αλλαγη , αν ειναι απο αυτες

----------


## alexakostoni

> αυριο θα δεις σιγα σιγα αλλαγη , αν ειναι απο αυτες


 αυτο που με ανησυχεί κυριε δημητρη ειναι οτι εχει κολλημενες κουτσουλιες στον ποπο της!! τι μπορω να κανω γιαυτο ειναι τιποτα??

----------


## Efthimis98

Αλέξανδρε μπορείς να της βάλεις να κάνει μπάνιο, αν κάνει. Θα φύγουν... και μετά από αύριο μπορείς να ξανά δεις αν συνεχίζει να λερώνεται. Λογικά λερώθηκε λόγω των περίεργων κουτσουλιών, που δεν είναι φυσιολογικές.

----------


## alexakostoni

ωραια και εγω αυτο σκέφτηκα για μπανιο! οποτε ας τα βαλω ενα μικρο μπολακι για μπανιερα μπας και κανουν και μπανακι μανακι...

----------


## jk21

ειναι το μονο που με ανησυχει και μενα ... αν οφειλεται στην αυγοτροφη , τοτε εχει κατι που ειτε το πειραζει στην κινητικοτητα και τη σωστη ροη γαστρικων υγρων προς το εντερο  ειτε μπορει να ειναι και παθογονο .Το δευτερο θα μπορουσε να συμβει μονο αν το αλλο πουλακι δεν τρωει καθολου .Αν τρωει δεν υπαρχει κατι παθογονο γιατι θα ειχε και κεινο θεμα , απλα κατι υπαρχει στην τροφη που ενοχλει τον οργανισμο του αλλου .Αν δεν κολλουσαν θα σου ελεγα οτι απλα εχουν αυτη την εικονα γιατι τρωει μονο αυγοτροφη και οχι σπορους

----------


## alexakostoni

ωραια ας τους βαλω μια μπανιερα τοτε μεσα και μακαρι να την χρησιμοποιησει  ωστε να καθαρίσει για να δουμε αν θα συνεχιστεί  και το παρακολουθω !!τι λετε ?

----------


## alexakostoni

νομίζω ςος σημερα... το πρωι που τα ειδα ειχε περισσοτερες κουτσουλιες στον ποπο τις!! και μια κατάμαυρη σαν σβολο!! η συμπεριφορά της ειναι κανονική πάντως και δεν ειναι φουσκωμένη, κινείτε φυσιολογικά στο κλουβι! τους ειχα βαλει μπανιερα ( ενα πήλινο ) αλλα ακόμα  τιποτα !!  
αν δεν δω βελτίωση ισως δοκιμασω να την πιασω και να την καθαρίσω εγω

----------


## Efthimis98

Η μπανιέρα πρέπει να μπαίνει το πολύ μισή ώρα και μετά να αφαιρείται. Μην την αφήνεις μέρες. Βελτιώθηκαν σήμερα; Βάλε τους να δούνε κανένα βιντεάκι με κοκατίλ να κάνουν μπάνιο ίσως βοηθήσει. Μετά μπορείς να τα ψεκάσεις ή στην χείριστη των περιπτώσεων πιάσε την και με ένα βρεγμένο με χλιαρό νερό καθαρό πανάκι ή πετσέτα ή χαρτοπετσέτα να το καθαρίσεις. Υπάρχει και θέμα για να βοηθηθείς: Παπαγάλοι και μπάνιο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καμιά φορά αν κολλήσει μία, μετά κολλάνε και οι υπόλοιπες γιατί ακουμπάνε πάνω στη πρώτη. Δοκίμασε με ψεκασμό, συνήθως το προτιμούν!

----------


## alexakostoni

παιδια με την μπανιερα τιποτα εχω το πήλινο απο το πρωι αλλα ακομα τιποτα!! 
απ οτι ειδα εχει γεμίσει τωρα και εχει περισσότερες κουτσουλιές!! 
να τα ψεκάσω..?? αλλα θεωρώ πως ισως ειναι καλυτερα να προσπαθήσω να το πιάσω αν και άγριο και να το καθαρίσω εγω με ζεστο νερακι σιγα σιγα και με μια μπατονετα γιατι εχουν σβολιασει οι κουτσουλιες !!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν είναι έτσι και έχουν ξεραθεί καλύτερα να την πιάσεις για να το καθαρίσεις τελείως.

----------


## alexakostoni

τωρα μολις εβαλα το χερι να την πιασω και οπως πετουσε απο εδω και απο εκει στο κλουβι επεσαν αυτα ... ειναι πραγματικα μεγαλα σαν αμυγδαλα και ποιο μεγαλα σε μεγεθος ( καλυμμένες κουτσουλιες )

----------


## Efthimis98

Θεωρώ πως απλά είχαν κολλήσει τα αρχικά, ξεράθηκαν και έτσι όπως πήγαινε να κουτσουλίσει κολλούσαν και ξεραίνονταν. Πάντως πλέον φαίνονται πιο πράσινες.

----------


## alexakostoni

ναι ναι ευτυχως φαινονται ποιο φυσιολογικές  τωρα!! επίσης  εχει μερικα υπολείμματα ακομα!!
μηπως να την πιασω να την καθαρισω τελειως ??

----------


## jk21

Βρασε χαμομηλι και δωσε αντι νερου .Στις ιδιες δοσολογιες που θα εφτιαχνες να πιεις εσυ . Εννοειται στραγγιζεις και δινεις μολις κρυωσει 

Για καποιο λογο μαλλον του δημιουργηθηκε δυσκοιλια ... Συνεχιζεις χωρις αυγοτροφη

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν έχεις να χάσεις και τίποτα! Καθάρισε το το κορίτσι.

----------


## alexakostoni

τελεια να σας πω ανακουφιστικα   !! σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ !! εχω βαλει κι ολας νερο να βρασω χαμομιλη οσπου να βρασει και να κρυώσει να προσπαθησω να την πιασω και να την καθαρησω την μικρουλα μου!!!

----------


## alexakostoni

ύστερα από την επιχείρηση που εκανα να το πιάσω και να το καθαρίσω (που περιττό να πω πως δεν με δαγκωσε )  εδω τα αποτελεσματα!! το εκανα με ζεστο νερακι και μπατονετες !! 

εδω ειναι μολις το έπιασα και πως ήταν !!


υστερα που το καθαρισα οσο το δυνατον μπόρεσα καλυτερα, βουτοντας τις μπατονετες σε ζεστο νερακι και με απαλες κινήσεις προσπαθουσα να μην την πονέσω! 
 

και για το τελος μου κρατουσε το καλυτερο, εκατσε και λιγακι στο χερι μου δεχτηκε και μερικα χαδακια!! καθως και αγριο πουλακι δεν το περιμενα!! μου το ανταπεδωσε με τον καλυτερο τροπο νομιζω !!!

----------


## jk21

Μην φοβασαι να δινεις ποτε ποτε , ετσι κι αλλιως χαμομηλακι αντι νερου .Καλο τους κανει . Αυτο ισχυει και για τα πουλακια ολων των μελων .Αν μαλιστα υπαρχει δυσκοιλια , ειναι η ιδανικη ηπια πρωτη λυση

----------


## alexakostoni

ωραια τωτα θα το ξερουμε και αυτο σε περιπτωση δυσκοίλιας! να είστε καλα κύριε δημητρη και ολα τα παιδια εδω για τις πληροφοριες και τις συμβουλες !!  σκέφτηκα βαβαια να του βαλω και λιγο εκει που το καθαρισα αλλα δεν το εκανα!! 
   τωρα εχουν και χαμομηλακι, ειναι πεντακάθαρα, απο κεφι παμε τελεία τα πιτσουνάκια ειναι ολη μερα αχωριστα!!!

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις και εκει στην αμαρα , ειδικα αν ηταν ερεθισμενο το πουλακι

----------


## alexakostoni

ωραια  θα το γνωριζω και για την επομενη φορα αν μου ξανατύχη η αν συνεχίσει να του κολλάνε !!
λεω να μην επιχειρήσω να το πιασω πάλι τωρα και το αναστατώσω , ας το αφησω να ηρεμησει 2 - 3 μερουλες  αν και δεν μου φάνηκε ερεθισμένο απλα ηταν λερωμένο !! επίσης  εγω δεν ξανα ειχα εμπειρία να δω καποιο ερεθισμενο σε αυτο το σημείο  οποτε δεν μπορω να πω με σιγουρια!! απο τις φωτογραφίες πως φαίνεται σε εσας ??

----------


## jk21

πως δεν το προσεξα χτες ...  καταμεσις στην κοιλια κατι σαν λευκο που μοιαζει , μαλλον ειναι εντερο ερεθισμενο .Θελω να το δουμε και σε φωτεινη καθαρη φωτο

----------


## alexakostoni

ωραια να το βγαλω τωρα..??  αλλα τωρα κυριε Δημητρη ειναι σε σκοτεινό δωματιο με ελαχιστο φως θεωρητικά κοιμουντε !!! να τα ξυπνήσω και να το πιάσω για να δω ή καλύτερα αύριο το πρωί να μην τα αναστατώσω τώρα   ??

----------


## jk21

οχι, σαφως το πρωι !!! τωρα θα το εβγαζες μονο αν ηταν σε κατασταση κρισιμη ...  

το πρωι οταν ξυπνησεις

----------


## alexakostoni

ενταξει κυριε Δημητρη!! αυριο πρωι με την πρωτη ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία !!

----------


## alexakostoni

Κ. Δημητρη την επιασα την τσούπρα εβγαλα καποιες φοτωγραφιες ελπιζω να φαίνεται αυτο που θέλατε να δείτε??  πάντως σημερα που την έπιασα  2η φορα ήταν πιο ζωηρή απ οτι την προηγούμενη φορά!!

----------


## jk21

δεν με βοηθα η φωτο . Εβγαλες την αμαρα ( εκει που κουτσουλα ) οχι μπροστα την κοιλια του

----------


## jk21

Αυτο το σημειο που δειχνει λευκο στο κεντρο θελω να δουμε

----------


## alexakostoni

ειναι η αμαρα του αυτο.. γιαυτό έβγαλα και πάλι την αμάρα του κύριε Δημητρη  ! 
ειναι απο την μερα που την καθάρισα με την μπατονετα ισως να φαίνεται γιαυτο ετσι ???  
η να βγαλω λιγο ποιο πανω απο αυτην ?

----------


## jk21

ανατομικα ειναι λιγο πιο μπροστα απο τα καναρινια .... με μπερδεψε .Οκ αυτη ειναι πεντακαθαρη 


Αν το πουλακι δειχνει οκ μην το ενοχλεις ξανα

----------


## alexakostoni

Άααα κατάλαβα στα καναρίνια είναι πιο χαμηλά.. αλλά όντως μπερδεύει η εικόν,  φαίνεται και όπως το είπατε σαν ερεθισμένο εντερακι ! 
Πάντως αφού τελικά και αυτή φαίνεται μία χαρά όλα καλά !! 
Να είστε καλά κύριε Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## alexakostoni

παλι τα ιδια.... το πρόβλημα φαίνεται σαν να μην έχει σταματήσει τελείως καθώς σήμερα τους άλλαζα τροφες είδα παλι την θηλυκια  και απο τον ποπο της κρεμόταν μέχρι κάτω η κουτσουλια , αλλα σε μορφή ''μύξας'' ( δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το πω,  αλλα ακριβώς αυτη η λεξη περιγράφει την κουτσουλια που κρεμοταν απο τον ποπο της !!

μια δεύτερη σκέψη που εχω κάνει είναι βλέποντας την ποτίστρα οτι δεν πεινούν αρκετό νερο, διοτι δεν βλέπω κάποια διαφορά στην στάθμη και στην ποσότητα της!! 
και μου φαίνεται το ράμφος τους κάπως ξερό και σαν να ξεφλουδίζει το χαλινό!! 
βέβαια  μπορει και να μην ειναι τιποτα απλα δεν γνωρίζω γιατι δεν ξανα ειχα κοκατιλ και δεν ξερω αν είναι ετσι το χαλινό

----------


## Efthimis98

Κώστα χωρίς να ξέρω και πάρα πολλά από ασθένειες εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι άρχισε λίγο να φουσκώνει. Είναι νωχελικό ή κανονική η συμπεριφορά του;

Νομίζω πως καλό είναι να βάλεις μία δύο φωτογραφίες κοντινές που να φαίνεται τόσο η καρίνα όσο και ολόκληρη η κοιλιά μέχρι την αμάρα του πουλιού, αφού πρώτα παραμερίσεις καλά τα βρεγμένα φτερά με τα δάκτυλά σου.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το χαλινό τους είναι έτσι ξερό κάπως, πιο "άγριο". Και εμένα μου φαίνεται λίγο φουσκωμένη και τα ματάκια της λίγο πιο κλειστά. Την πέτυχες σε φάση χαλάρωσης ή μένει έτσι συνέχεια; Τα φτερά της τα κρατάει πίσω στη πλάτη της ή πέφτουν στο πλάι;

Τι ποτίστρα τους έχεις; Μπορούν σίγουρα να πιουν; Τη στάθμη δύσκολα θα τη δεις να πέφτει, δεν πίνουν τόσο πολύ νερό. Εγώ με πέντε κοκατιλάκια και πάλι δε βλέπω διαφορά, εννοείται με καθημερινή αλλαγή.

----------


## alexakostoni

οχι οχι φουσκωμένη δεν ειναι ετσι ετυχε στην φοτογραφια.. 
επίσης ευθυμη καμια διαφορα στην συμπεριφορά. ειναι άκρως φυσιολογική και κινητικό ειναι το πουλι και τρώει το πετυχαίνω συνέχεια να τρώει      
 Κωσταντινα τους εχω ποτιστρα κανονικη οχι μπολακι! ναι σιγουρα μπορουν να πιουν ειναι σε πολυ καλο σημειο !! 
τωρα οσον αφορα τα φτερα της τα κραταει καπως ετσι οχι τελειως πισω.. να σου πω την αλήθεια εμενα για φυσιολογικό μου φαινόταν αλλα τωρα που το συγκρινα με τον αρσενικό ειναι λιγο ποιο ανοιχτα τα φτερα της πισω στην πλατη

----------


## jk21

το ραμφος εχει προβλημα με ακαρεα νομιζω .. παντως υπαρχει σιγουρα ανωμαλη επιφανεια ,οχι φυσιολογικη 

Δωσε αφεψημα αντι νερου , με ριγανη και χαμομηλι καποιες μερες συνεχομενα

----------


## xrisam

Tα δέρμα στα ρουθουνάκια της είναι φαίνεται αρκετά ξηρό. Κατα καιρούς μπορει να ξεφλουδίζουν σε αυτή την περιοχή όπως και στα δαχτυλάκια τους. Και εμένα το μυαλό μου στα ακάρεα πήγε.

Τα νυχάκια της είναι λίγο μεγάλα?

----------


## alexakostoni

Λοιπόν τους έχω προσθέσει αφέψημα χαμομηλιού με ρίγανη και έχω προσπαθήσει να βγάλω κάποιες φωτογραφίες που να φαίνονται και τα δύο πουλάκια πιο καθαρά και φωτεινά , το ράμφος αλλά και τά ρουθούνια!! Για φουσκωμένα δεν μου φαίνονται πάντως!! Όσο για τα νύχια δεν γνωρίζω όμως στο κλουβί υπάρχει ένα χοντροτερο κλαδί από τα άλλα θεωρώ πως τρίβονται εκεί ή χρειάζεται να το κάνω εγώ με κάποια λίμα αν είναι μεγάλα?





Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT DINOSAUR μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alexakostoni

Μοιάζουν με ακάρεα ?? Πως σας φαίνεται??

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε εγω τουλαχιστον επειδη δεν εχω παπαγαλους , δεν μπορω να σου πω σιγουρα γιατι το ξεφλουδισμα ειναι κατι που εμφανιζεται φυσιολικα καποιες φορες σε αυτους

----------


## alexakostoni

Ναι καταλαβαίνω!! Και εγώ πρώτη φορά το αντικρίζω αυτό να είναι έτσι το ράμφος και τα ρουθούνια και δεν γνωρίζω!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αλέξανδρε έχει ακόμη το πρόβλημα με τις κουτσουλιές; Το αφέψημα βοήθησε; Πόσες μέρες δίνεις;

Για το ράμφος άσε το ακόμη, μην ασχοληθείς. Μπορεί να είναι απλά ξηροδερμία. Για τα νύχια αν είναι ήδη μεγάλα δεν τρίβονται με τέτοιο ρυθμό ώστε να μειωθεί το μέγεθός τους. Πρέπει να κοπούν και μετά να διατηρηθούν με τη βοήθεια του ξύλου και άλλων υλικών στο μέγεθος αυτό ή να μεγαλώνουν με πιο αργό ρυθμό λόγω της τριβής. Αλλά και αυτό ακόμη δεν επείγει. Επείγει να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

Πάντως πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το κλουβί ή τη διαρρύθμιση του. Μπορείς να βάλεις μία πιο μακρινή φωτογραφία;

----------


## alexakostoni

Όχι όχι με τις κουτσουλιές δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα τώρα.. όσο παρατηρώ τις τελευταίες μέρες και κράτησα το αφέψημα για 2 μέρες!! Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι για το ράμφος και τα ρουθούνια που είναι κάπως έτσι ξερά σαν να ξεφλουδίζουν και φοβήθηκα για ακάρεα! Τώρα όσο αναφορά τα νύχια είναι μία διαδικασία που μπορώ να κάνω εγώ?? (Αυτό με το κόψιμο) 
Για το κλουβί τι εννοείς στην διαρρύθμιση ?? Έχω δύο πατηθρες πέρα πέρα μία ψηλά και μία χαμηλά (που έχω τις τροφές) και ύστερα ένα κλαδάκι στην μέση σαν να τα ενώνει!!  Μισό να βάλω και φωτογραφία Ευθύμη

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα μπορούσες ίσως να ετοιμάσεις και ριγανέλαιο, προληπτικά. Ή ακόμη απλό τσάι με ρίγανη που είναι πιο εύκολο στην κατασκευή. Περισσότερα μπορείς να διαβάσεις στο απόσπασμα από το άρθρο του Δημήτρη της προετοιμασίας των πουλιών για την αναπαραγωγή. Πρέπει να παρέχεται τουλάχιστον 7 μέρες το μήνα για υπάρχει αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό το αφέψημα που δίνεις θύμισε μου τι είναι και πως το ετοιμάζεις;




> Η ρίγανη σε κάθε μορφή της, με πιο αποτελεσματική το διάλυμα αιθέριου ελαίου σε γλυκερίνη _(ριγανέλαιο μη αλκοολούχο), πρέπει να έχει συχνότατη παροχή στα πουλιά μας. Τουλάχιστον 7 μέρες κάθε μήνα μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει προβλήματα παθογόνων οργανισμών όταν αυτοί είναι ακόμα αδύνατοι, αν εμφανιστούν αυξανόμενοι στον οργανισμό των πουλιών μας. Όχι απαραίτητα σε όλους αλλά σε αρκετούς από αυτούς. Η "εθιμοτυπική" χρήση ριγανέλαιου μία ή δύο μέρες κάθε τόσο, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορεί κάτι να κάνει, όταν τα φάρμακα θέλουν τουλάχιστον πενθήμερα χορήγησης. Οι έρευνες πάνω στην χρήση του και ευρύτερα της ρίγανης, δεν είναι για παροχή σε πτηνά ελάχιστων ημερών.
> 
> _*Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο άρθρο:* Πρόγραμμα προετοιμασίας για την αναπαραγωγή των πουλιών μας*.*


Για το κόψιμο των νυχιών μπορείς είτε με νυχοκόπτη, που δεν το προτείνω γιατί έχουν μαύρα νύχια και δε θα μπορέσεις να διακρίνεις το νεύρο, είτε με μία λίμα να τα τροχίσεις λίγο φροντίζοντας να υπάρχει η κλίση του νυχιού. Μπορείς να δεις το θέμα: Περιποίηση - Κοπή νυχιών καναρινιού. Ισχύει για όλα τα πουλιά και τους παπαγάλους. 

Περιμένω τη φωτογραφία και θα τα πούμε.  :Big Grin:

----------


## alexakostoni

Λοιπόν αυτό το αφέψημα που έφτιαξα εγώ ήταν να φτιάξω χαμομήλι και ύστερα να το βράσω με ρίγανη ανακατεύοντας ,μετά  το άφησα να κρυώσει μαζί με την ρίγανη μέσα. όταν κρύωσε τότε το σουρωσα αρκετές φορές ώστε να μην μείνει ίχνος!!  Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σκέφτηκα να ρίξω μερικές σταγόνες λεμόνι αλλά δεν το έκανα!!β_έβαια έχω κρατήσει από το μίγμα μπορώ να τους βάλω από αυτό για κάποιες ακόμα μέρες??_ Ευχαριστώ και για το άρθρο θα μπω αμέσως!!
Τώρα αυτό για τα νύχια καλύτερα με μία λίμα όπως είπες γιατί δεν φαίνεται και δεν ξέρω καν στο περίπου που μπορεί να είναι το νεύρο!! 
Ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες από το ζευγαρακι 




Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT DINOSAUR μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alexakostoni

_Βέβαια έχω κρατήσει από το μίγμα μπορώ να τους βάλω από αυτό για κάποιες ακόμα μέρες??_

----------


## Efthimis98

Αλέξανδρε τη ρίγανη να μην την αφήνεις να βράσει τελείως, διάβασα πως πρέπει να είναι σε χαμηλή φωτιά. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, οι πατήθρες είναι πολύ μεγάλες για το κλουβί. Και επίσης θα άλλαζα και τον προσανατολισμό τους. Βάλε τις κάθετα στο κλουβί, όχι οριζόντια όπως είναι. Βάλε δύο πιο ψηλά και μία χαμηλά στο κέντρο ή αν θες δύο (για να τους βάλεις και κανένα παιχνιδάκι) μία χαμηλά στη μία άκρη και μία πιο ψηλά στην άλλη άκρη. Ιδανική λύση είναι πάντως μεγαλύτερη ζευγαρώστρα, μία 76άρα ή 90άρα ανάλογα, μελλοντικά. Ειδικά αν θες να βάλεις φωλιά και να προχωρήσεις σε αναπαραγωγή.  :Big Grin:

----------


## alexakostoni

μια χαρα οποτε με την ρίγανη ζεματιστό νερο ίσως να ειναι καλύτερα!!  οποτε τωρα να το κρατησω περισσοτερες μερες το αφεψημα και συνεχόμενα? η τους βαζω μια μερα νερο και μια αφεψημα ?? 
Τωρα για τις πατηθρες κατάλαβα περίπου τι λες και μου φαινεται ωραια ιδεα στον να τους αλλάξω τον προσανατολισμο ! 
απλα αυτες τις πατηθρες της ειχε το κλουβι απ οταν το πήρα! επίσης αν θα τους βαλω κάθετα και χαμηλά  δυο μικρά στις δυο άκρες δεν ξέρω πως θα φτάνουν για να τρώνε απο τις ταΐστρες.. αυτο σκέφτομαι! 
μου άρεσε σαν ιδεα και θα προσπαθήσω να αυτοσχεδιασω κατι !!

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ προτείνω συνεχόμενη να είναι η παροχή για επτά μέρες. Τις πατήθρες αυτές μπορείς να τις κόψεις στο μέγεθος που χρειάζεσαι ή πάλι αν θέλεις κάτι πιο επαγγελματικό να ακολουθήσεις τη διαδικασία του Δημήτρη, στο άρθρο του: Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου! Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, μπορούν άλλωστε να στηρίζονται και πάνω σε αυτές και να τρώνε.




> _Βέβαια έχω κρατήσει από το μίγμα μπορώ να τους βάλω από αυτό για κάποιες ακόμα μέρες??_


Τι εννοείς με αυτό;

----------


## alexakostoni

ωραια ευθυμη ευχαριστω και για το αρθρο!! αν και αυτο με το να κοψω αυτες καλο μου ακούγεται ωστε να τις διαμορφώσω καθετα! το κλουβι αυτο ειναι 60 χ 40 θεώρησα πως ίσως ηταν καλο  !!

με αυτο οτι εχω κρατήσει μιγμα απο το αφεψηνα, εννοώ οτι αφου ειχα φτιαξει σε ενα μπρίκι εβαλα στη ποτίστρα τους και το υπόλοιπο  δεν το πεταξα το φύλαξα!! ( ετσι ώστε να τους το αλλαζω )

----------


## Efthimis98

Εφόσον έμεινε μίγμα από το αφέψημα μπορείς να το ξανά βράσεις πιστεύω. Σίγουρα θα δεις πως το νερό δε θα έχει το ίδιο σκούρο χρώμα όσο την πρώτη φορά. Περίμενε όμως και τη γνώμη άλλων.

----------


## alexakostoni

ετσι κι αλλιως η διαδικασια ειναι πολυ απλη μπορω να ξαναφτιαξω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα!! ίσως το κανω και καλυτερο αφου μπω πρωτα στο αρθρο του Δημητρη που μου έδωσες για να φτιαξω κατι καλυτερο ισως!!

----------


## jk21

για μεγιστη αντιβακτηριακη δραση και με το συνολο των αντιοξειδωτικων ιδιοτητων ενεργο , πρεπει να κανουμε νεο αφεψημα καθε μερα ή το πολυ ανα διημερο

----------


## alexakostoni

ωραία οποτε προχωράω σε καινούριο σκεύασμα!! 
Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο πάρα πολύ!!!

----------

